# floating top hall table and krenov display case



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

some of you may recognize these to pieces from an in progress thread i had started a month or two back. i finished them and took a bunch of pictures of them today. The photo quality isn't the best, a friend of mine used his high tech camera, these are from my low end camera, just don't have the ones he took yet.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

you've got a real talent there - really well done.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

eigersa said:


> you've got a real talent there - really well done.


+1, looks great


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

The final projects look great. Fine work. The flare of the legs on the table looks perfect to me.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks guys, and frank, I had to fiddle around with the flare quite a bit but came out with this and think it's perfect.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks guys, and frank, I had to fiddle around with the flare quite a bit but came out with this and think it's perfect.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tyler,
Very nice pieces. I really like the design on both. Nicely done, good finish. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks Mike


----------

